# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Official David Bowie appreciation thread

## WintersTale

So I thought I'd start a thread for a musical genius. Bowie has a new album out, streaming on iTunes...and it is good. Very good.

Favorite songs? Albums? I thought I'd rank all 25 of his studio albums, since I'm bored. 

1. Station To Station
2. Heroes
3. Low
4. Scary Monsters
5. Lodger
6. Earthling
7. Ziggy Stardust
8. The Man Who Sold The World
9. Aladdin Sane
10.The Next Day
11.Outside
12.Space Oddity
13.Hunky Dory
14.Reality
15.Heathen
16.Hours
17.The Buddha Of Suburbia 
18.Diamond Dogs
19.Pin Ups
20.Young Americans
21.Let's Dance
22.Black Tie White Noise
23.Tonight
24.Never Let Me Down
25.David Bowie

----------


## distancing

Oooh, me too! Me too!

1. Low
2. Station to Station
3. Aladdin Sane
4. Lodger
5. Outside
6. "Heroes"
7. Scary Monsters
8. Ziggy Stardust
9. The Man Who Sold the World
10. Hunky Dory
11. Diamond Dogs
12. Earthling
13. Space Oddity
14. Heathen
15. Reality
16. Hours
17. Buddha of Suburbia
18. Pin-Ups
19. Black Tie White Noise
20. Young Americans
21. Let's Dance
22. David Bowie
23. Tonight
===THE FLAMES OF HELL BEGIN HERE===
24. Never Let Me Down

I haven't heard _The Next Day_ yet!! Gah. Need to remedy that ASAP.

----------


## WintersTale

LOL@the Flames of Hell. I hate that album, too. 

Tonight is actually a pretty decent album, if it was done by anybody else than Bowie. 

And you'll love The Next Day. Imagine if Lodger, Low, Heroes, Scary Monsters, Ziggy Stardust, and Outside had a baby. That would be the new album.  :;):

----------


## Chopin12

I listened to the Ziggy Stardust album every day at school during my junior year of highschool. _​keep your 'lectric eye on me, babe! put your ray gun to my h-head! press your space face close to mine, love, freak out in a moonage daydream oooh yeah._

----------


## WintersTale

Ziggy Stardust is good. 

From the early period, though, I think Aladdin Sane is phenomenal. That album is so mindblowingly good. It's funny, because it was followed by a few albums that, while good, weren't THAT good (Pinups, Diamond Dogs, Young Americans)...and then came Station To Station, the Berlin Trilogy, and Scary Monsters...all which were genius.

Bowie has never put out a really bad album (even Never Let Me Down), but his discography is uneven. The amount of good music he has put out, though, far outweighs the bad...which is saying something. He also plays a mean guitar and keyboards...I love the early acoustic guitar stuff he did.

----------


## distancing

Oh man, that list of albums (all the Eno-collaborated ones, yay!) you just compared _The Next Day_ to makes it sound AMAZING. Apparently it's no longer streaming, but it gonna be released tomorrow, so I'll check it out then. I agree about _Tonight_, which is why I put it slightly above the Flames of Hell. Really, it probably IS a better album than _David Bowie_, but I kinda prefer the "enthusiasm" of that first album.

Also agree about _Aladdin Sane_ (I love _Ziggy_, too, but I think _AS_ sorta manages to "out-Ziggy" _Ziggy_). IMO, _Ziggy_ is a conceptual album about basically the combustion of a rock star; _AS_ is the actual *result* of that same process, where he's able to look at the "shallow trappings of fame" and all that firsthand. Actually, I think _AS_ "out-Young Americans" _Young Americans_, too, in that sense. ... and out-Pinu-- um, okay, enough of that. It just synthesizes and refines everything from that era, I think.

Gotta admit I have a weak spot for _Diamond Dogs_, even though it is in kind of that murky period. It... doesn't really work as a 1984 concept album, but does work in more of a post-apocalyptic sense... which is also how I justify the disjointedness of that album.  :;):  He's definitely underrated as a musician. Some of the acoustic stuff he did on _Space Oddity_ and _The Man Who Sold The World_ is gorgeous.

Sorry to babble so much. Like Chopin12, though, Bowie was kind of a "refuge" for me in high school (particularly).

----------


## WintersTale

Babble all you want. I adore the man. I think he's not only a genius, but a lovely person as well. 

And I like the eccentricity of his music. Peter Gabriel, once when asked who he idolized, said "David Bowie." Apparently the entire time he's been singing, he's been trying to imitate Bowie.  :;): 

The Next Day is also going to be released in a Deluxe Edition, with bonus tracks. I'm going to get that one from the iTunes Store. I already, umm, sort of have an illegal copy, but sue me...I'm going to buy the album!

----------


## Chopin12

i never heard Aladdin Sane. i feel so left out.  :Spider:

----------


## WintersTale

If you liked Ziggy, you'll love Aladdin Sane.

----------


## Sagan

!!!

----------


## distancing

Listening to _The Next Day_ now, for the second time. I really, really like it.  ::  It's probably a bit too early to be objective[-ish], but I think it's my favorite album he's done since _Earthling_. You're right, WintersTale -- there's a LOT of Berlin-era vibes here, which is excellent.

----------

